# WES Credential Assessment Outcome



## asadul (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,
I just received WES Credential assessment and am not sure what does it mean. The just mentioned '2 years of undergraduate study' in Canadian Equivalency column. I have a 2 year Bachelor of Science (Pass) degree from University of Karachi and my assumption was that this will be equal to a College diploma or an associate degree.
Can someone please suggest how many points I can claim for this education (there are 5 points even for Secondary education and I have a 2 year degree).


----------



## asadul (Apr 9, 2013)

Any one please?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

People in Canada sleep at night. You're not very patient. :-(

As far as I can see, you can claim 19 points for education as it only mentions 2 years of study and not a degree/diploma equivalent.:
Points for education – Federal skilled workers


----------



## asadul (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you EVHB. I truly apologise :s...It's been 5 days so posted that without thinking the time difference :\.


----------

